# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Source for Potassium Phosphate?



## JDShaffer (Jun 3, 2003)

Can anyone tell of any good online sources for Potassium Phosphate? I live in Colorado and have spent the past few days calling every nursery, chemical supply store and hydroponics store. But none of them carried it. I did find a couple sources for the KNO3.
Thanks.


----------



## JDShaffer (Jun 3, 2003)

Can anyone tell of any good online sources for Potassium Phosphate? I live in Colorado and have spent the past few days calling every nursery, chemical supply store and hydroponics store. But none of them carried it. I did find a couple sources for the KNO3.
Thanks.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well you can buy mono-potassium phosphate from www.litemanu.com. They sell it by the pound. And a pound will last you forever. What kind of prices did you find on the KNO3?

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## JDShaffer (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm afraid that the prices where about $10 a lbs locally. Not very impressive. So I will probably order it online. That was the only place that had it in powder form. In granular form just about everybody had it at about .50 a lbs but most wanted me to buy a 50 lbs bag.
How much KNO3 can I expect to go through? I know you can't tell me exactly, I was just trying to figure out how much to buy. Would 5 lbs be a good first buy?
If I buy KH2PO4 should I still buy K2SO4?
Thanks

[This message was edited by JDShaffer on Wed July 09 2003 at 07:30 PM.]


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You can get some potassium from the use of KNO3. The amount you would get from KH2PO4 would be so small as not to count. So I would say you would still need to purchase some K2SO4.

How large is your tank? Most people order KNO3 and K2SO4 on about a 1/3 ratio.

And I still have all three chemicals available.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## JDShaffer (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a 75G tank. I might have found a source here in the state. It is on the other side of the state, so I still would have to pay for shipping. He wants KHO3 $1.25 per pound, KH2PO4 $2 per pound, & K2SO4 $2 per pound. He discribes the KNO3 as a very fine grain, but quite powder. Does that sound right? 
So I should expect to add more K2SO4 then KNO3?
Thanks.


----------

